# Are almonds harmful for mousies?



## moustress

I've been feeding my meeces small amounts of ra shelled almonds (cut into tiny pieces) for about a month and a half now. Are they OK for meeces?


----------



## Autumn2005

Have you noticed any difference in their behavior/health since you started feeding? I think you said they get it as a treat once a week?


----------



## moustress

That's right; I have noticed no difference. but I still want to know if there's any toxicity if a mousie hogged out all the little pieces that went into a group cage. I'd gladly substitute something else if there is even a minor bit of toxicity. I just tried it on them since we keep almonds around as part of our attempt to raise good cholesterol in our poor old bodies (I'm 58 and Nate is 61; I raised my good cholesterol from 21 to 39 in a bout a year, and lowered my bad by 20 points!)


----------



## Rhasputin

I think Almonds have a very small trace of something in them. . . Was it arsenic? Or is that peach pits? :?:


----------



## Amelia66

thats peach stones isnt it?


----------



## neurozool

Almonds also have arsenic. I think cashews are fine though.


----------



## moustress

Hokay, Nate and I'll gave to eat them (suffer suffer!  Being about 60, with almonds being one of those things that raise good cholesterol, it makes sense for us to eat them.


----------



## neurozool

LOL- Well humans are a bit bigger then mice! I am sure if you gave only one tiny sliver, then you would be OK.


----------



## moustress

Yeah, a wee bit bigger...I'll have to think about feeding them to the meeces. Isn't arsenic a poison that one can develop a tolerance for by taking small amounts?


----------



## Rhasputin

I don't think it's worth feeding a poisonous substance to your mice, to find out if they build up an immunity to it. . . I would just not feed them almonds.


----------



## moustress

You're probably right. 

What would be the symptoms of arsenic poisoning. I wonder?


----------



## Rhasputin

Lethargy, and vomiting in humans, but I don't think mice can vomit. . .


----------

